# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sản phẩm trắng da Beauty Plus giá như thế nào?

## nghiagend12

*Sản phẩm trắng da Beauty Plus giá bao nhiêu?*

*Sản phẩm  trắng da toàn thân beauty plus 99* là sản phẩm được các chuyên gia đánh giá. Là một trong những viên uống trắng da, ngừa mụn và nám tốt nhất ngày nay. Là một trong số mặt hàng hot nhất 2019. Được nhiều nữ giới và giới nghệ sĩ, ca sĩ, diễn viên sử dụng…. Vậy viên uống trắng da Beauty  giá bao nhiêu? Hãy cùng QN- Beauty tìm hiểu về loại mặt hàng và giá cả của nó nhé!
Viên uống trắng da mờ nám, tàn hương. Là sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ thảo mộc. Có tác dụng trắng da, mờ nám có hiệu quả gấp 3 lần beauty 99. Và khả năng bảo vệ da chống lại tác động của tia UV. Phiên bản mới công bố vào năm 2018, tuy vậy luôn đều đặn cháy hàng bởi chức năng mà nó mang lại trên cả tuyệt vời. Sản phẩm sáng da beauty plus, với tác dụng làm da sáng mịn, căng mướt, tươi trẻ và chống lão hóa

*Sản phẩm sáng da Beauty Plus mua ở đâu?*

Để mua được *sản phẩm giúp  trắng da body beauty plus*  thảo mộc chính hãng. Chúng ta cần tìm hiểu kĩ về nguồn gốc nơi mua hàng

*Viên uống trắng da Beauty Plus có gì đặc biệt?*
Dưỡng đẹp da mạnh mẽ từ sâu bên trong hiệu quả gấp 3 lầnTăng cường khả năng làm mờ nám, tàn nhang hiệu nghiệmViên uống dưỡng trắng da Beauty Plus với thành phần từ 100% thảo dược quý hiếm  nhập khẩu từ tây ban nha.Hyaluronic Acid giúp da nâng cao độ ẩm, loại bỏ mờ nếp nhăn, cung ứng dinh dưỡng cho da, hỗ trợ khả năng chống oxy hoá, làm trắng da…Nutroxsun có khả năng ưu việt ngăn ngừa quá trình lão hóa da và bảo vệ da trước ánh sáng mặt trời, ngăn ngừa ung thư daTăng cường độ ẩm, độ đàn hồi giúp da trắng mịn cùng với ẩm mượtGiữ gìn da khỏi tác động của tia UV, ngăn ngừa ung thư daBổ sung Collagen giúp chống lão hoá vượt trội, trẻ hoá làn daBeauty Plus 99 được ví như “thần dược” để lưu giữ thanh xuân cho phái đẹp. Với nhiều chức năng mà nó mang lại như:Chiết xuất Elavida (trái ôliu xanh) được kiểm định lâm sàng có công dụng làm đẹp từ bên trong hiệu quả nhất hiện nay. 
*Viên uống trắng da Beauty Plus giá bao nhiêu? - Cách dùng viên uống Beauty Plus*

Để có làn da như mong muốn, sáng mịn chẳng bị hồi da. Chị em chúng mình nên dùng theo đúng chỉ dẫn và đủ liệu trình. Dưới đây là hướng dẫn cụ thể sử dụng để chị em có được kết quả tốt nhất

Sau khi kết thúc liệu trình có thể sử dụng 1-2 lần/tuần nhằm tiếp tục độ trắng mịnUống 1 liệu trình từ 1-3 tháng hàng năm nhằm hiệu quả sáng da đạt cao nhất.Ngày dùng 2 lần, 1 viên/ lần dùng.Uống vào buổi sáng và buổi tối, sau bữa cơm 30 phút. 

*Sản phẩm trắng da Beauty Plus 99 giá bao nhiêu?*

Viên uống Beauty Plus được nhà sản xuất niêm yết mức giá chính thức là 1.290.000 đồng. Trọn bộ sử dụng là 3 sản phẩm cho một liệu trình 3 tháng sử dụng. Đây là mức giá vô cùng lôi cuốn để chị em muốn có làn da trắng mịn và chẳng bắt nắng, không lo hồi da. Sản phẩm đáng đồng tiền bát gạo để chị em đầu tư tu sửa nhan sắc của mình

*Vì sao nên sử dụng viên uống sáng da Beauty?*

Tiếp nối sự thành công nổi bật của Beauty99. Phiên bản Beauty plus 99 là sản phẩm mang tính đột phá lớn với công dụng sáng da từ bên trong gấp 3 lần so với phiên bản cũ. Được sản xuất bởi công ty Dược Nature Việt Nam. Viên uống trắng da Beauty Plus là sản phẩm duy nhất hiện nay trên thị trường chiết xuất 100% thảo dược tự nhiên. Toàn bộ các nguyên liệu quý hiếm được nhập khẩu từ Tây Ban Nha. Viên uống không chứa hóa chất gây hại cho sức khỏe người dùng. Có cam đoan đền 100 triệu nếu ai tìm ra chất cấm trong sản phẩm, hoặc bị tác động phụ khi sử dụng.  Đây cũng chính là sản phẩm uống trắng da, vừa trợ giúp chữa nám, tàn hương hiệu quả an toàn được Bộ Y Tế phê chuẩn lưu hành.

QN- Beauty là công ty được phép phân phối sản phẩm Beauty. Với cam kết được đặt lên đứng đầu là mang lại cho khách hàng các trải nghiệm tốt nhất. Loại mặt hàng chính hãng, đúng giá niêm yết, cùng những chế độ chăm sóc tận tình sau bán hàng.

Thông qua bài viết Viên uống trắng da Beauty plus 99  giá bao nhiêu của QN - Beauty. Hi vọng giúp bạn hiểu về chất lượng như cách sử dụng nhằm có được hiệu quả tốt nhất. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo thông qua WEBSITE để biết thêm cụ thể hoặc thông qua địa điểm bên dưới. Cảm ơn độc giả đã tìm hiểu bài viết

----------

